# Lietotāju Izstrādājumi >  visapkaart vieni idioti? ampu koncepti.

## kaspich

vakar, skatot Suhova loudness mezglu [to gan neatradu] uzduuros vienam citam zinaamam RU skanju [sheemutehnikas] specam - Agejevam.luuk, vinja ampa koncepts.
http://www.vegalab.ru/content/view/167/52/

un pasha jaudas mezgla sheema:



  idejiski: peec Suhova uzstaadiijumiem [kaut ari tie nav nekas mega/jauns, tomeer - vinjsh apkopoja tos/uzstaadijumus, veica reaala koncepta izstraadi ar teicamiem parametriem].
ko nu redzam? IDIOTS. vnk nemaak tranzistorus. Hijagam vajadzeeja 6 tranzistorus, lai uzbuuveetu reference level ampu, liidziigi sokas Passam, Holtonam, un kam te veel.. 
liidziigs idiots ir pats Suhovs. liidziigs idiots esmu es, par Jurkinu nerunaajot. 

aicinu shajaa teemaa likt kaadus atrastus konceptus/risinaajumus iisai apspriedei. es ik pa laikam ielikshu [manupraat] normala liimenja izstraades, citaadi visadi ieprieksmineetie speci paraak taalu [naakotnee] atraujaas.

luuk, vel viens idiots klaaree:
http://www.vegalab.ru/content/view/40/52/
teema: ampa sakotneejaa [bezz OOC] linearitaate, taas [OOC] dziljums, reaalie THD [VISAA F diapazonaa];

idejiski interesants Super A klases variants:
http://www.vegalab.ru/content/view/179/52/
[vienkaarsh kaa zirga dekljis, bet - varetu pat straadaat];

veel viens idiots:
http://www.vegalab.ru/content/view/158/52/
tranju chupa un noraadiitais THD 10!!! reizes lielaaks kaa - vnk 10 detaljas salodeejot. svaki! lai iet maajaas!

veel viens stulbenis. kaut kaads Bragins:
http://www.vegalab.ru/content/view/101/52/
shis, piemeeram, balansee ampa plecus. nu, kursh to dara? Hijagas piekriteeji to nedara, pat, ja Kaspich luudzaas. taapat kaa neaizsargaa OPampus/diff kaskaades [kaa pirmajos ampos tie jokainji dara]. nee, nu kur var taadaa stulbumaa aizbraukt..


veel viens kretiins. Hijagas necieniitaajs. taisa 'zero component' ampu bez kopeejaas OOC, bet - atkal tranju chupa.
un, kas veel trakaak - kaut ko runaa par pretestiibu preciizu piemekleeshanu, plecu balanseeshanu. vnk stulbs
http://www.vegalab.ru/content/view/88/52/

kaut kaads Bartons nav detaljas iemaciijies. atkal greeda. kur Hijaga vispar skataas??????
http://www.vegalab.ru/content/view/94/52/

----------


## andrievs

Būtu ārkārtīgi interesanti izzināt, kāda diagnoze šādas lietas izraisa

----------


## JDat

Pirms dažiem gadiem žurnālā elekctor (vai tml) bija interesanta pieeja. Žēl, nevaru uz sitienu atrast liku. Itkā AB pastiprinātājs, bet... Nobīdīts viduspunts. Respektībi pleci komutējas nevis, tad kad signāls iet caur nulli, bet gan tad kad signāls ir, piemēram +9V. Nez nemāku smalkāk izskaidrot. Kur fiška? Pēc autora teiktā sanāk tā: kamēr klausamies ar mazu signāku, tikmēr strādā tikai viens plecs. Kad vajag skaļāk, tad strādā abi pleci. Nafig tā vajag? Uz maziem signāliem nav trepīte. Varbūt kāds kaut ko tml interneta plašumos ir redzējis. Būs laiks, pameklēšu linku.

Cita dumībā ko dzirdēju: Kamēr viens plecs strādā ar signālu, tikmēr otrs plec nav galīgi ciet, bet paliek drusku atvērts. Arī samazina trepīti. Nez, laikam tā arī ir Super-A klase...

Linkus neskatījos, to kādreiz...

----------


## normundss

Tas izskatās pēc Doug Self Class-XD.
http://www.cambridgeaudio.com/assets...r8-2-06web.pdf

----------


## JDat

> Tas izskatās pēc Doug Self Class-XD.
> http://www.cambridgeaudio.com/assets...r8-2-06web.pdf


 
Ēēē. Jā. Tā nobīdes lieta idejiski ir līdzīga normunda linkā esošajam aprakstam...

Gatavojamies uz kaspicha zibens spērieniem.  ::

----------


## kaspich

::  nu man naak praataa sekojosh piemeers.
iedomaajies, ka tev dibenaa iespruust gurkjis. poza taada jokaina. aizej pie aarsta, a vinjsh - hu*aks: ar aamuru pa celi. ielauzh vienu kaaju.
un saka - nu leenaam ejot shie gljuki viens otru kompensees. aatri skrienot gan leekaasi kaa kazbeks, bet - na*ig steigties! svoboden!

p.s. jautajums: kaapeec nevar vnk palielinaat miera straavu, lai amps SIMETRISKI lidz taam jaudaam X straadaaa A klasee? kur ieguvums taadai murgainai nesimetrijai? karseejot vienu izejas trani, rupji vairojot nesimetriju..

----------


## normundss

> p.s. jautajums: kaapeec nevar vnk palielinaat miera straavu, lai amps SIMETRISKI lidz taam jaudaam X straadaaa A klasee? kur ieguvums taadai murgainai nesimetrijai? karseejot vienu izejas trani, rupji vairojot nesimetriju..


 Ieguvums ir virs tām X jaudām, kad amps aiziet B klasē.  Ja var ticēt tam mārketinga materiālam, sanāk 3x zemāki kropļojumi nekā AB klasei.

----------


## kaspich

grafikos gan redzu tieshi preteejo..

----------


## normundss

Priekšpēdējais grafiks ir tas _īstais_, kas attēlo konkrētā risinājuma it kā lieliskumu vadot "displacer" I avotu ar izejas U.  Ir gan redzēts viedoklis, ka skandu reaktivitātes dēļ labāki rezultāti ir to vadot nevis ar U, bet ar izejas I.

----------


## Jurkins

Reku, šodien vegalabā viens ielika neredzētu (saku par sevi) risinājumu pa barošanas ķēdēm. Shēmā šķiet ir lažas, tā īsti neesmu iedziļinājies, nesaprotu opiņa vietējo saiti, bet interesants šķiet integratora pieslēgums - arī pa barošanas ķēdēm.
Bet, ja runā par pārbaudītām vērtībām, pirmā posta pirmā shēma - izejas pakāpe ir izlaizīta līdz pēdējam, daudzi vegalaba kuļibini savās konstrukcijās liek 1:1.

----------


## kaspich

jaa, izskataas, ka bisku kljudiijies ar to atpakaljsaiti.
es gan neriskeetu taa piejuugt to integratoru, bet idejiski - straadaas. skjiet, pat patentu par teemu esmu redzejis [liidz ar to - jautajaums par autortiesiibaam aktuaals]..

----------


## zzz

Giiiii, kaspich, jautaajums par patentu un "autortiesiibaam" ir absoluuti neaktuaals - uz orgjinaalaas sheemas gadu paskaties - patentu terminji sen nafig beigushies.

----------


## kaspich

nezinu, kas ir giii, bet absoluuti neaktuaals tas ir pokemoniem  :: 
neredzu konkreetu korelaaciju starp gadu skailjiem, kas ir uz sheemas un patentu pieteikshanas laikiem [protams, ieveerojot, ka pieteikshanas briidii ideja nav komercializeeta], bet otrais no tiem ir visnotalj pa teemu.
un, pat, ja patentu terminji ir beigushies [tas veel ir jautajums, kuraa valstii/regjionaa], tik un taa - soliidi uznjeemumi censhaas neizmantot citu [konkurentu] izgudrojumus. nozares specifika  :: 

p.s. aa, nee, ir pareizi taa obratka. vnk uzzimeejis taa.. biksu nepierasti..

----------


## zzz

Gii bija panjirgshana par kaspicha analfabeetismu patentu jautaajumos.

1. patentu tiiriiba buutu kaut kaadaa meeraa buutiska, razhojot un komerciaali tirgojot tos agregaatus.  Man vis nerodas iespaids ka shitameejaas teemas apmekleetaaji grasiitos ar to nodarboties. Pat pirkstu meetaataajs kaspich nee.

2. "neredzu konkreetu korelaaciju starp gadu skailjiem, kas ir uz sheemas un patentu pieteikshanas laikiem". Ka neredzi, ta neredzi, jaaskaidro elementaaras lietas: ja sheema ir publiski publiceeta, tad par to nekaadu patentu vairs iesniegt nevar. Savukaart lieliities ar (c) 1989, ja sheema ir bijusi tureeta slepeniibaa vecmaaminjas laadee, nav jau taa ka absoluuti nevareetu, bet buutu nesmuka un diivaina uzvediiba.

3. shemoochkas ar shaadiem principiem bija publiceetas jau 80. gadinjos, un ka tik ne vispaar jau 80. gadinju viduu. Jebkaadi patenti, ja bijushi, ir sen cauri.

ETA. Nu i vispaar Marka Aleksandra orgjinaalaa patentinja atrashana nav liela probleema, lai nu kaspichs to sameklee un paarbauda taa terminju kaa maajasdarbu.  ::

----------


## kaspich

pokemon, man Tu vari NEKO neskaidrot, ibo Tavas interpretaacijas par teemu mani ABSOLUUTI neinteresee. veniigais, par ko es briinos - cik stulbam ir jaabuut cilveekam, lai NEKO nerubiijot no teemas, saaktu te uzstaaties..
atkal top kaarteejaa MCU teema, kur katrs lohs gatavs gudriiti teelot, bet detaljas nepaziist.
cik Tev ir patenti? noformeeti? ar cik patentpilnvarotajiem esi sadarbojies, konsulteejies? cik patenti iesniegti PCT? cik patenti paardoti? cik patenti komercializeeti?
domaaju - NECIK. attieciigi - ieveries atvilknee  :: 

starp citu, P2 paraada gan Tavas praata speejas [logjiskas domaashanas nespeeeju] un arii pilniigu teemas nerubiishanu. es pat neieteikshu neko lasiit/iedziljinaties, ibo to Tu nedariisi. Tev tikai kaut ko iesmirdeet patiik..

----------


## zzz

Aptirsaas kaspichs kaa mazais eziitis, un paargaaja uz savu parasto histeerisko auroshanu.  ::   ::   :: 

Lai nu shim iebakstiitu ar pirkstu achelee, uzrakstiisim faktinjus:

Marka Aleksandra patentinsh:

*Patent number*: 5097223
*Filing date*: May 22, 1990
*Issue date*: Mar 17, 1992

http://www.google.com/patents?id=Ss0oAAAAEBAJ

USA patentinjiem iesniegtiem pirms 1995. gada terminsh 17 gadi no patenta izsniegshanas briizha. Chuchi, kaspich, mieriigi, patentinsh ir izbeidzies un neviens tev nebruks virsuu, ja tu pa sapniishiem meegjinaasi to izmantot.

----------


## Jurkins

Šitās shēmas tiešām parādījās 80-tajos. Bija modē pastūži ar opiņu, bet ātrdarbīgu opiņu nebija. Tad nu mēģinājums iziet no situācijas.
Pusdienlaikā paskatījos, bet, velns, nevaru iebraukt tajā opiņa slēgumā. Kāpēc autors šitā jokaini saiti sazīmējis? Un, hmmm, tas integrators... ar ko šis salīdzina izeju. Un vai tas, ka integrators "loka" otro pakāpi, palīdzēs. Tas iet cauri pastūžos bez kopējās saites, bet šajā gadījumā... , jebšu tieši tāpēc integrators salīdzina izeju nevis ar nulli, bet ar opiņa ieeju? īsi sakot, pats saputrojos ::  .

Jāpalasa būs brīvā brīdī tas patents.

----------


## kaspich

zzz - Tu esi dumjsh un leciigs smurgulis. bez sajeegas par teemu. atradis USA patentu, izmantojot google  :: 
atbildi par savu pieredzi patentu jomaa, pokemon!

jurkin: otrais OPamps [taa izeja] caur zemomigu dalitaaju savienota ar izeju. OPamps izcelj deltu un caur baroshanu vada tos straavas spoguljus..
vot, integrators gan vareetu nedarboties, jo otrais OPamps meegjinaas to/integratoru nokillot..

----------


## Jurkins

> vot, integrators gan vareetu nedarboties, jo otrais OPamps meegjinaas to/integratoru nokillot..


 Lūk, es tieši par to pašu. Tikai fiška, ka tas integrators salīdzina izeju nevis ar nulli, bet ar opiņa ieeju, kur 100k * Iopieejas. Bet īsti iebraukt nevaru, kas tur notiks.

Parasti šitajās shēmās opiņa K netika ierobežots ar vietējo saiti. Tas mani iedzina strupceļā.

----------


## zzz

Nu ko, vecais perdeli kaspich, tu joprojaam gribi meetaat pirkstus un ziimeeties ar fraaziiteem "liidz ar to - jautajaums par autortiesiibaam aktuaals" ,  jeb tev tomeer pieskjiila, ka nikuja nav aktuaals, tikai kaspicham gribeejaas palieliities, kaads shis krutais patentu vecis?

Nomierinis kaspich, neesi tu, neesi.  ::

----------


## kaspich

> Nu ko, vecais perdeli kaspich, tu joprojaam gribi meetaat pirkstus un ziimeeties ar fraaziiteem "liidz ar to - jautajaums par autortiesiibaam aktuaals" ,  jeb tev tomeer pieskjiila, ka nikuja nav aktuaals, tikai kaspicham gribeejaas palieliities, kaads shis krutais patentu vecis?
> 
> Nomierinis kaspich, neesi tu, neesi.


 protams, ka IR aktuaals. ja nepielec manis teiktais un nerubii fisku - nav mana probleema.

----------


## kaspich

> Lūk, es tieši par to pašu. Tikai fiška, ka tas integrators salīdzina izeju nevis ar nulli, bet ar opiņa ieeju, kur 100k * Iopieejas. Bet īsti iebraukt nevaru, kas tur notiks.
> 
> Parasti šitajās shēmās opiņa K netika ierobežots ar vietējo saiti. Tas mani iedzina strupceļā.


 aa, nu ja, U1 caur R19 un ooc daliitaaju nogaazh K lejaa.. 
aa, tas integratora sleegums interesants. pie labi piemkleetiem elementiem/dalitaja AC komponente =0, nevis LPF noteikta..

----------


## zzz

> protams, ka IR aktuaals. ja nepielec manis teiktais un nerubii fisku - nav mana probleema.


 Buutu aktuaals (tachu ne marka aleksandra pastiprinaataaja paardraazshanai) ja kaspich taisiitos komerciaali razhot un tirgot. 

Shameejaa tekoshaas raspaljcovkas joprojaam neizklausaas diezko ticami.  ::

----------

